# slimgshot fork spacing



## henrylr (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Is there an optimal distance between the top of the forks for OTT slingshots. I would also like to know if the pouch and bands goes between the forks when shooting? I don't want to get into the flipping style shooting.

Thanks,

henrylr


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Stay around 3 inches and your straight.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is always a bit of debate about this. Personally, I prefer a pretty narrow gap ... about 2 inches or so, or often less. Others prefer a much wider gap ... 3 to 4 inches. Basically, it is what ever suits you. Try a few different ones to see what suits you best. Everyone is just a little different. And without any flip, the pouch and bands will pass between the forks, even with an OTT arrangement. However, by the time the pouch and bands reach the forks, the ammo will have long since left the pouch and passed between the fork tips.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

The wider the distance between the forks and the higher the fork tips, the less likely you are to get fork hits and ricochets off the fork. Lower forks give you more leverage against the bands, allowing heavier pulls and steadier aiming. Too wide of forks and the slingshot will become ungainly. These are established facts. Very low, narrow forks take excellent technique, for example, the PFS (pickle fork shooter) is not a common beginner fork.

Beyond that, it's mostly preference. I have had fork hits and ricochets with my Pocket Predator Rangers, my custom Gopher Slingshot fork by Dan Little (the Gopher on this board.), and my low forked Wham-O Sportsman knockoff. I have had no fork hits with my full sized original Wham-O Sportsman, Trumark FS-1, Marksman 3060, Saunders Falcon II, or my Barnett Pro Diablo 2. The Wham-O Sportsman is an easy fork to find on eBay or make for yourself from multiplex/baltic birch craft plywood.

Comparing one of my Rangers to my Sportsman, the only difference in the forks I notice is that the Sportsman has about a 1/2" higher forks. Maybe it's the higher forks that are important. Both have an interior fork gap of 2 1/4". The other commercial forks I mention (Trumark, Saunders, Marksman, Barnett) are all bent metal rod frames. There's a lot less fork to hit, and they are all higher and wider than the Ranger or Sportsman. I think a glancing fork hit would more likely be a wild shot rather than a ricochet on these round rods.

Some folks advise starting with a more advanced slingshot so you'll learn quicker. I tried, but the ricochets scared me, too many kids around and they're all interested in whatever this crazy fat guy does outside. If ricochets and fork hits are a concern, I'd advise buying a Trumark FS1 or S9, depending on if you want a wristbrace or not. The FS1's wristbrace is easily removed, in any case. If you want to start off with a shooter's fork, you won't go wrong with one of Pocket Predator's economy polymer forks. They are tough and an excellent value. Once you find your groove, I'm sure you'll be buying and/or making many more forks of varying styles.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fork hits are primarily a problem of poor technique. If you learn proper technique in the beginning, you should not be troubled with fork and/or hand hits.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

If the path of your ammo is so off center of the fork tips that you are hitting the forks with a 2 inch separation, then you are not going to be able to hit your target very consistently any way. Learn good technique and you will not only avoid fork hits, but you will also be much more consistently accurate with your shooting. It is easier to avoid bad shooting habits in the beginning than to try to correct them later on.

You will get fork and/or hand hits if you try shooting a frame that does not have enough clearance between the fork tips for the ammo to pass ... unless you flip the frame when you shoot or use the speed bump effect. So if you are a beginner, I would advise that you avoid the pfs style frame.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

2-3 inches between the forks is best for me. No flipping with good a good release. Fine for OTT or TTF.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I started with a 2 1/2" gap on my wood frames. Then I dropped down to 2 1/4". Then I made a frame with 1 1/2" and that's likely where I am staying.


----------



## henrylr (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello again,

I've modified my 2nd SS by increasing the width between inner edges of the forks from 1" to 2". This, of course, reduced fork thickness and strength. I've added pics to show the fork dimensions and 3/16" dia. titanium rod I'm considering putting inside each fork. The rods would run from the top of the forks into the handle, for a length of 2 1/2". There is already a titanium rod in the crotch going into the handle to a depth of 1 1/4". Does anyone think the two fork rods are a good thing? I am planning to band it with double layered TBG tapered from 3/4" to 1/2".

Thanks,

henrylr


----------

